# [fotd]: hints of blues



## lipshock (Feb 16, 2007)

.....


----------



## freshangi (Feb 16, 2007)

love your eyes, cheek, lips~!!!! everything~!!!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Feb 16, 2007)

ur rocking it gurl


----------



## mellz (Feb 16, 2007)

Beautiful! If that's not photogenic then I'd love to see how the pics turn out when you are


----------



## temptalia (Feb 16, 2007)

You are so pretty!


----------



## Me220 (Feb 16, 2007)

This is absolutely amazing.


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 16, 2007)

Stunning. I love it!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 16, 2007)

Gorgeous, I'd love to see a tutorial for this look!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 16, 2007)

So professional looking,.. you have some major skills!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

your skin is amazing!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 16, 2007)

You look amazing!


----------



## macface (Feb 16, 2007)

your so pretty all your pictures look very pretty you have very very nice skin.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

you look stunning!!! 
your skin looks amazing, I like everything about this look!!!


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 16, 2007)

pretty ( =


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 16, 2007)

Very pretty I love the golden highlight!


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 16, 2007)

0o0o0 you look all nice and glowy


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 16, 2007)

flawless


----------



## Saints (Feb 16, 2007)

You look like a doll, very pretty


----------



## effboysinthebut (Feb 17, 2007)

You are so gorgeous!


----------



## RobinG (Feb 17, 2007)

WOW. your stunning


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2007)

the eyes are awesome


----------



## Daligani (Feb 17, 2007)

*WOW*. 
That's all I got.


----------



## afterglow (Feb 18, 2007)

soooooo pretty, so well done.  
weird question, but do you mind me asking what fonts those are for both the parts that say "hints of blue" and "for the face"?
thanks!


----------



## lipshock (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afterglow* 

 
_soooooo pretty, so well done.  
weird question, but do you mind me asking what fonts those are for both the parts that say "hints of blue" and "for the face"?
thanks!_

 

That's not a weird question at all.

For "hints of blue" I used this font called Angelina.  And for "for the face/eyes/lips" the font used is CAC Pinafore.

You can download them at dafont.com.  My ULTIMATE font resource, heh.


----------



## lipshock (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Gorgeous, I'd love to see a tutorial for this look!_

 

I am going to try and see what I can whip up, but tutorials just seem so intimidating and scary.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But trust me, this look is so simple and easy!


----------



## lipshock (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Very pretty I love the golden highlight!_

 

Vanilla pigment: my new favourite highlight ever!  I don't know why I didn't know about this pigment earlier.  I just assumed it was too white/frosty for my skintone, but boy, was I wrong.  I LOVE IT!


----------



## lipshock (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_your skin is amazing!!_

 

Definitely not as amazing as yours, Shimmer!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It only just looks that way because the SFF.  But, sssh, don't tell anybody.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Feb 19, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 20, 2007)

Gorgeous look on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You def have skills with the makeup brush!


----------



## bsquared (Mar 8, 2007)

very lovely!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Mar 8, 2007)

ur seriously one of the most gorgeousest ppl ive ever seen!! nd ur makeup is super pretty!!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 8, 2007)

verrrrry pretty!!!  a tut would be awesome!!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 9, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## yummy411 (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Gorgeous, I'd love to see a tutorial for this look!_

 
 i agree


----------



## gracetre123 (May 9, 2007)

Oh...I love it!!! you're so hot!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 9, 2007)

Wow, gorgeous.


----------



## makeupgal (May 9, 2007)

Girl, you are just too pretty.  You look like a Barbie doll.  Your makeup is flawlessly applied.  Tut please!!!!


----------



## zerin (May 9, 2007)

sexy...im luvin the glow


----------



## This Is Mine (May 10, 2007)

Gorgeous Glow!!


----------



## raquel13 (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## MACisME (May 10, 2007)

looks like an ad =P it looks good too!


----------

